# M50 and Camera Connect App - BUGS galore!?



## DanCarr (Apr 3, 2018)

Hey folks, 

I'm hoping someone out there can corroborate this problem I'm having with the new M50.

I'm using an iPhone with the latest Camera Connect app. It's basically useless if you shoot Raw.

BUGS

- When browsing the images on the camera using the app, thumbnails are displayed, but when you click them to open the larger preview, the image doesn't render properly. Staying in ultra low resolution.

- Since the image doesn't finish rendering, you can't press the download button at the bottom of the screen in order for it to convert and send the image to your phone.

- You can force it to send CR3 shot photos into your phone by going to the thumbnail view and using the "select" command to select some images, then use the download button BUT....

- When you do this, the photos that appear in the iOS images folder do not have a thumbnail, the preview thumbnail is just white.

- If you click the thumbnail to open the image, you'll see that it is cropped to a square!! Every time, it just crops a square.

TESTING

I was almost certain right away that this is because they haven't added proper support for the new CR3 file from the M50. To test this, i put some 5D Mark IV CR2 images onto the same card, put it in the M50 and sent them to my phone with no problem. In other words, this isn't an issue with the wireless function of the M50, it's specific to CR3 files.

How did this camera hit the market without them testing this stuff out?

Can any one try their M50 and confirm, on Apple or Android?


----------



## fullstop (Jun 9, 2018)

don't have an M50 (yet), but am interested to learn, whether the problem 
* still persists or has been mitigated or totally resolved in the meantime, eg update to camera connect app?
* others haven same/similar/different experience re. this issue
* has Canon be contacted re. this problem and if so, what response?

Thanks!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 9, 2018)

IOS does not yet support the M50 images, so you won't be able to view them with Apple apps. Adobe Lightroom should support CR3 images if you can get them to the phone. 

I'd ask Canon about the issue with Camera connect. I do find it a pain to use.


----------



## fullstop (Jun 9, 2018)

i am asking because i'm about to get an M50 as a gift for my daughter. while i don't care much for wireless image transfer, it is a more important topix for her.  and we all use iphones in our family. 
so i would like to find out about real use functionality, rather than Canon marketing claims and paper specs.  

personally i have a hard time believing that transfer of dozens of raw file via wifi would ever be a satisfactory experience, but am willing to be positively surprised by innovative Canon. and if not, i'd rather like to know in advance that half of the marketing stuff will not really work in practice. 

if converting raws to jpgs in cam or (raw+jpg capture) and subsequent wifi-transfer of those jpgs works fine and without glitches, i'll be fine, and my daughter too, i hope.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 10, 2018)

I have no showstoppers from transferring raw images from my SL2 to my iPhone with Canon connect. It is a pain to setup, my iphone does not have NFC for things like Cameras or it would be easy.
The issue related to Cr3 should be resolved soon, its a new format and there is not a lot of support yet. Take a look at the SL2, its more capable.


----------



## dave_bass5 (Jun 17, 2018)

The Canon app will not, and never has transferred raw images over WiFi. Even if you select them they get sent over as screen sized JPG’s (based on the target devices screen size). This has nothing to do with a new file format. 
Anyone who says they can do it is lying (at least on IOS). It even states this on the App Store page for the Canon connect app so if Canon say you cant, I’d believe them and not those saying they can. 

LR mobile works well with the new .cr3 format though. I find i have to load them in to LR CC on my PC and these get transferred to the Cloud, and then LR mobile CC can work with them.


----------



## fullstop (Jun 18, 2018)

@dave_bass: thx for info. I was skeptical all along how .raw files could be moved with acceptable speed over any sort of WiFi connection. You confirm my suspicions.

re. LR mobile workflow? Why would anyone go thru that convoluted process? I transfer Raws to desktop and PP them with full PC version LR. No need or desire for "cloud something" in between.


----------



## dave_bass5 (Jun 18, 2018)

I’d be interested to know how it’s convelouted when you are also loading them on to a PC, just like i said i do. 

I assume you don’t back any of your images up either, as that would involve another step and bring you up to the same ampount of steps as i take, maybe even more. 

I’d also like to know how you would go about editing them when away from home, or when you cant get to your PC.

What does Classic offer than mobile doesnt, forcing you to use that version, other than spot healing and camera profile adjustment.


----------



## fullstop (Jun 18, 2018)

i only PP images on PC + 32" monitor. Never on mobile device. And I only upload images very selectively to my own webspace. Never onto some cloud. I back-up on NAS HDD and 2 sets of external (USB) HDDs. Until 8GB SSDs become affordable.


----------

